# opening a school in the future



## Hanzo04 (Jun 17, 2004)

are there any good books on how to run a successful martial arts schools? any advice is good. and i can't ask my master, because my school doesn't work like that.


----------



## Han-Mi (Jun 17, 2004)

My instructor get's a magazine that is for people running there own schools. I'll get back to you with the name of the magazine.
Also, It's just like any other business, take some business classes. If you can get someone to run the business aspect, that you trust, do it. It's hard to run any business when you are alone.


----------



## Franc0 (Jun 17, 2004)

Try http://www.napma.com


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 8, 2004)

The best book I have seen is called How to Open and Successfully Operate a Martial Arts School it was written by John Graden the founder of NAPMA.


----------

